# My new Spirit Warrior paintings



## Gaer (Jun 8, 2021)

here are a few of my newest paintings of "Spirit Warriors".  I see them in my head and must paint them.
And here are two of the last bronze sculptures i just got back from the foundry.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 8, 2021)

My two newest bronze sculptures:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2021)

Amazing work!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Very talented. I couldn't draw a stick man.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

\|/
/ \

LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

Gaer the paintings are lovely.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> \|/
> / \
> 
> LOL


Hey, I would not even be that good.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Stunningly beautiful work, Gaer!

The palette of colours you chose for the artwork is extraordinary, and the bronze pieces are exemplary!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Very talented. I couldn't draw a stick man.


Any room in your class for another struggling artist?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)

You are amazing, @Gaer !!!


----------



## Jules (Jun 8, 2021)

Incredible.  You’re so talented.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 8, 2021)

I just love your work!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2021)

Exceptional, with a hint of spooky.  I love your stuff!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> My two newest bronze sculptures:View attachment 168419View attachment 168420View attachment 168422



Love these!  No idea you had so much talent!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jun 9, 2021)

This song has been in my head all week.  It took me a while to find it.  Then when I saw your paintings and sculpture I connected it to this song.  

This is from 1962.  It was covered for some reason by Alice Cooper in the early 1970s.  The singer, Rolf Harris, got in trouble for chasing underage girls.  But I still find it an amazing piece of work.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> This song has been in my head all week.  It took me a while to find it.  Then when I saw your paintings and sculpture I connected it to this song.
> 
> This is from 1962.  It was covered for some reason by Alice Cooper in the early 1970s.  The singer, Rolf Harris, got in trouble for chasing underage girls.  But I still find it an amazing piece of work.


Thank you all for the wonderful remarks.  "Spooky"?  hahaha!
Yes, This was one of my favorite songs back in 62!  It especially hit me me that my art reminds you of this song as to me    Shape ,form, color, light, SOUND is all interconnected!  To me, color and sound are as one!  
And, JimBob, the fact that my paintings resonate with this particular song isa high compliment, indeed!

Anyway guys, Didn't need a bunch of compliments.  I just wanted to show you what I've been up to lately!  Thanks again!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Anyway guys, Didn't need a bunch of compliments. I just wanted to show you what I've been up to lately! Thanks again!


Seriously, Gaer, you've got tremendous talent

There's one that particularly interests me
(aside from my broken nose)


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Seriously, Gaer, you've got tremendous talent
> 
> There's one that particularly interests me
> (aside from my broken nose)
> ...


Yes, Gary, You would make an excellent subject!  I, being of Viking heritage, particularly love the Viking pose!  
My thought:  If you are painting a man, Might as well paint A REAL MAN!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> This song has been in my head all week.  It took me a while to find it.  Then when I saw your paintings and sculpture I connected it to this song.
> 
> This is from 1962.  It was covered for some reason by Alice Cooper in the early 1970s.  The singer, Rolf Harris, got in trouble for chasing underage girls.  But I still find it an amazing piece of work.


Oh my, I'd forgotten about this song.. I loved it and still do! Thanks for posting it, @JimBob1952 !


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> My thought: If you are painting a man, Might as well paint A REAL MAN!


I'll be on the lookout for one

I'm just a real *OLD* man


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I'll be on the lookout for one
> 
> I'm just a real *OLD* man


Ah!  A Jungian philosophy: Age is relative in the non-linear space-time.
Chronological age means nothing.  
Masculinity however, BEING A REAL MAN, is intensely important!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful remarks.  "Spooky"?  hahaha!
> Yes, This was one of my favorite songs back in 62!  It especially hit me me that my art reminds you of this song as to me    Shape ,form, color, light, SOUND is all interconnected!  To me, color and sound are as one!
> And, JimBob, the fact that my paintings resonate with this particular song isa high compliment, indeed!
> 
> Anyway guys, Didn't need a bunch of compliments.  I just wanted to show you what I've been up to lately!  Thanks again!




The thing I like about your work is that it is spiritual but not "kitschy" the way so much other work is.  I think it's the element of realism that keeps it grounded.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2021)

Such talent!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Ah! A Jungian philosophy: Age is relative in the non-linear space-time.
> Chronological age means nothing.
> Masculinity however, BEING A REAL MAN, is intensely important!


OK
I'll toss out the clocks, watches, and calendars
.....and mirrors

S'pose I'm masculine enough, in the real sense 
I know I'm not feminine

The term 'Gnarly' comes to mind

I sorta resemble the carved stump we have at the cabin





However, I *have *been called adorable from time to time 



Anyway

I do love yer work, Gaer

Big time


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

Did YOU carve the stump?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Did YOU carve the stump?


Nada

Bought it for $100 from a junk trader friend of mine


----------



## Chet (Jun 9, 2021)

Someday your stuff will be on Antiques Road Show.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

Chet said:


> Someday your stuff will be on Antiques Road Show.


Oh!  That's so sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## Remy (Jun 9, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Very talented. I couldn't draw a stick man.


This is exactly me.

Very talented work @Gaer  We have a real artist on the forum.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2021)

Every time you post photos of your art work I know I'm in for a treat. You never disappoint. 
You even capture emotions in your work. 
Such amazing talent.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 13, 2021)

a couple more . .


----------

